# Heater troubles



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey peoples, I am having trouble with my heaters.. Here's the problem. I have a 10 gallon tank, and was using a 50 watt Hydor heater, and the tank was not getting hot enough (stayed at like 71 F.) So I exchanged it for a 100 watt Hydor, now when I set it to 76 degrees, my tank went to 85 F! and the heater's light was still on, so it was still heating and not getting the messege that it was over the 76 degrees which I set it to. 
The only problem I could think of is that my airstone is right next to the heater, and could be throwing it thermostat off (I moved it this morning) 
Is Hydor a bad heater brand?
My thermometer is working correctly, I put two submersible ones in to see if mine was broken, just to make sure.
Any information would be great, thank you....
Josh


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try turning it all they way down. But most likely the heater's thermometer is messed up or its off cycle is broken. Take it back or call the manufacturer. Seems like heaters are failing in the "always on" way more and more frequently. Thats the worst way because you get cooked fish.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

After buying a Marineland Stealth, those are the only ones I will buy now. I have had trouble with other heaters in the past with them either not working or by them not turning off. I once had my tank at 96F! Lucky for me the fish didn't die on that one. But the Stealth heater has never had a problem. You can take it in and out of the tank without unplugging it, and it is made of plastic, so it wont break if you drop it or you put it in the water while it is hot. The only negative, is there is no light, so you do have to check the temp to make sure it is on.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like the new Stealth Pro series have leds (red = on, green = ok) http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/productdetail.aspx?id=2054&cid=1223&mid=3226 I have read reports of fish-killing stealths, but they are pretty rare and this is one of the more common heaters. I like the auto-shutoff if removed from water. I've also hear lots of reports of free-replacement of dead stealths.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I've also hear lots of reports of free-replacement of dead stealths.


Marineland heaters are guaranteed for life.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Got my stealth pro today, so far, so good. It's all black (hence the name stealth) looks pretty good in the tank. Ty for you reccomendation Bytes, Yes there is a light now on it as emc stated.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine must not be the pro model, but I like that instead of having High and Low and you turn the dial between that, that there are actual temperatures listed on the Stealth models too.


----------

